# AEW concerned about a new possible lockdown



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Exclusive: AEW Extremely Concerned About COVID Possibly Disrupting Events In Chicago, NYC, And Beyond


With new cases of the delta variant of the COVID virus rising every day, cities and states across the country have began instating new mask and virus testing mandates. With more seemingly coming, there is now internal concern within AEW about plans going forward. While speaking to sources...




www.bodyslam.net





This would be extremely sad!


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

The delta variant hasn't caused huge issues in the UK due to high volumes of vaccination. Hopefully it will be the same for the US


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I thought if you’re vaccinated and get delta, you’re basically going to be fine?

Why would vaccinated young adults need to lock themselves up in an underground bomb shelter like Butters for the next few years?

When the virus originally emerged, the fear was about 10% of the population might die. That’s an emergency. I don’t know if the risk is anywhere near the level it was when it first emerged.

Out of AEW’s hands, unfortunately.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

A PG Attitude said:


> The delta variant hasn't caused huge issues in the UK due to high volumes of vaccination. Hopefully it will be the same for the US


Bit of a sweeping statement there


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

I love how the possible late 2021 lockdown fears switch countries. Exactly a week ago in the UK we we’re getting 50k cases a day, and worried about a lockdown incoming - while watching the first Smackdown with fans, in envy at another country getting back to normal before we did on July 19th.

Now our cases have gone from 50k to 24k in a week, and now people are saying it will be over by October. And now the US is worried about a lockdown.

Who knows by end of August we could switch again and then switch back again by September. We just keep trading places.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

No idea of the situation in the US with the virus but hope there is no restrictions potentially. 

Will be a big shame if there are no crowds again and hurt AEWS momentum.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Get the vaccine and stop being stupid America.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I wonder if this will affect the Chicago and NY shows?

If in the next month things dont improve I could see crowds been banned from sporting events again.

Really hope this doesn't happen.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Get the vaccine and stop being stupid America.


Countries who are heavily vaccinated still have big increases in cases.

The number of cases is not important (since you can have the covid even if you are vaccinated) it's the number of people in the hospitals


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Get the vaccine and stop being stupid America.


Hey the US is not that far behind in %.
50% for the US and 56% for the UK


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> Hey the US is not that far behind in %.
> 50% for the US and 56% for the UK


I’d genuinely be interested to see the percentages in terms of vaccinations offered and how many vaccination offers were rejected by Americans. Particularly in the, hmm, red states lets call them.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The_Great_One21 said:


> I’d genuinely be interested to see the percentages in terms of vaccinations offered and how many vaccination offers were rejected by Americans. Particularly in the, hmm, red states lets call them.


Offers ?


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)

The number of cases is not important (since you can have the covid even if you are vaccinated) it's the number of people in the hospitals
[/QUOTE]

Agreed. Everyone who wants the vaccine has had it (in the UK/US anyway). Cases are pretty much redundant at this point in UK/US. Hospitalisation and death figures are what will be monitored, does anyone have the daily hospitalisations/deaths data for NY and Chicago?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Well if lockdowns keep happening wrestling will dead on its ass.

so you cant keep going on like that unless you want to fold


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Also i wonder how the situation can he as bad as last year (for exemple) with now 50% of the population fully vaccinated when last year nobody was vaccinated.....

+ the fact that the most at risk are nearly all ( not 100% of course) vaccinated.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

A PG Attitude said:


> The delta variant hasn't caused huge issues in the UK due to high volumes of vaccination. Hopefully it will be the same for the US


Over 100 people died yesterday! Our Government is playing down the figures, which are increasing alarmingly, so that they can take all of our money during the summer. Just watch this space come October/November. Or maybe they'll hold on until Christmas Eve again!


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> Offers ?


Yes… last I checked they don’t kick in your door and tie you down. They offer you the vaccine.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Well if lockdowns keep happening wrestling will dead on its ass.
> 
> so you cant keep going on like that unless you want to fold


*This isn't true. WWE hit record high profits since they spent no money on travel overhead.*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This isn't true. WWE hit record high profits since they spent no money on travel overhead.*


People wont keep watching the same shit from the perfomance center or dailys place every week but then again wrestling fans are a special kinda dumb


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Over 100 people died yesterday! Our Government is playing down the figures, which are increasing alarmingly, so that they can take all of our money during the summer. Just watch this space come October/November. Or maybe they'll hold on until Christmas Eve again!


Eat Out To Help Out: Part Two.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't think we get back to full lockdown. However, I could see indoor venues requiring proof of vaccination or a negative Covid test. I live in a state that had some of the strongest restrictions in the country and even our politicians are hesitant to even consider more lock downs.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This isn't true. WWE hit record high profits since they spent no money on travel overhead.*


Shill.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

We can't keep living our lives in fear, cowering to the ChiCom virus. Get the vulnerable double jabbed, they're the priority. I've had my two jabs, if people who have access to all the information decide not to be jabbed that's their choice. 

For those of us lucky enough to live in countries with high vaccination roll-outs no more lockdowns, no passports and no masks - it's more than time to get back to normal. Fuck fear and fuck this virus ruining people's lives.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Over 100 people died yesterday! Our Government is playing down the figures, which are increasing alarmingly, so that they can take all of our money during the summer. Just watch this space come October/November. Or maybe they'll hold on until Christmas Eve again!


Out of 68 MILLION people.

Back behind your sofa you go mate.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Over 100 people died yesterday! Our Government is playing down the figures, which are increasing alarmingly, so that they can take all of our money during the summer. Just watch this space come October/November. Or maybe they'll hold on until Christmas Eve again!


131 within the last 28 days. Also this is on a Tuesday where there is a significant lag over the weekend. I still have a Columbo-style hunch that some of these figures are not entirely accurate as there has reportedly been a problem with the system that records and collates deaths. Don’t think we should be panicking _too_ much just yet.


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Over 100 people died yesterday! Our Government is playing down the figures, which are increasing alarmingly, so that they can take all of our money during the summer. Just watch this space come October/November. Or maybe they'll hold on until Christmas Eve again!


You know you can stay indoors if you want to, the govt aren't forcing you to go out. Figures were always going to increase, we need to learn to live with it now we have several amazing vaccines.


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)

Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> Eat Out To Help Out: Part Two.


This doesn't make any sense.. lmao


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEW Stan said:


> You know you can stay indoors if you want to, the govt aren't forcing you to go out. Figures were always going to increase, we need to learn to live with it now we have several amazing vaccines.


Also out of those 100+ people how many were already close to the end ?

It's terrible to say but a lot of people who died of Covid were going to die really really soon even without Covid


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Over 100 people died yesterday! Our Government is playing down the figures, which are increasing alarmingly, so that they can take all of our money during the summer. Just watch this space come October/November. Or maybe they'll hold on until Christmas Eve again!


How many people in the UK die everyday (all causes) ?


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Dont,worry, lockdowns especially in NY,wont happen bank on it


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

If Cm Punk debuts in an empty arena at Daily's Place ain't no way that moment would have any significant impact on changing the landscape of professional wrestling.

Daniel Bryan was a main event player on Smackdown in the thunderdome era so AEW could get away with debuting him in an empty arena.

Cm Punk though has been away for seven years his return to wrestling has to be in front of a live audience. I wouldn't be surprised if Punk debuts tonight or on next week's Dynamite if the All out PPV is moved to Daily's Place.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

If cases are rising but deaths and hospitalisations are going down you wouldn't think there would be lockdowns.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RogueSlayer said:


> If Cm Punk debuts in an empty arena at Daily's Place ain't no way that moment would have any significant impact on changing the landscape of professional wrestling.
> 
> Daniel Bryan was a main event player on Smackdown in the thunderdome era so AEW could get away with debuting him in an empty arena.
> 
> Cm Punk though has been away for seven years his return to wrestling has to be in front of a live audience. I wouldn't be surprised if Punk debuts tonight or on next week's Dynamite if the All out PPV is moved to Daily's Place.


Maybe find a bigger arena in Florida


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

omaroo said:


> If cases are rising but deaths and hospitalisations are going down you wouldn't think there would be lockdowns.


Yep but people still think that we can make this virus disappear XD

A lot of people don't even know that the vaccine does not prevent you from getting covid


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> I don't think we get back to full lockdown. However, I could see indoor venues requiring proof of vaccination or a negative Covid test. I live in a state that had some of the strongest restrictions in the country and even our politicians are hesitant to even consider more lock downs.


What state is that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> I thought if you’re vaccinated and get delta, you’re basically going to be fine?
> 
> Why would vaccinated young adults need to lock themselves up in an underground bomb shelter like Butters for the next few years?
> 
> ...


At this point it's just practicing divide and control.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Yep but people still think that we can make this virus disappear XD
> 
> A lot of people don't even know that the vaccine does not prevent you from getting covid


Alot of people think wearing a mask stops u getting it


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> Alot of people think wearing a mask stops u getting it


Yep even tho it's written on the box that mask were not made to stop any virus


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Alot of people think wearing a mask stops u getting it


How do people a year and a half into this still not realize the mask is to stop you from breathing on others in case you have the virus already and don't know it, not to stop you from catching it


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

There's zero chance of any US state going back into a lockdown. There's no point at this stage because there is not enough appetite for it. Proof of vaccination becoming more widespread + masks required in large gatherings is the most that will happen. 

Who knows what happens next winter, if there is a crazy mutation that avoids vaccines and immunity doesn't last long. The. Hospitalisations go nuts. But AEW is safe for now. The US needs to hold steady and let the vaccine + natural immunity do its job during the summer.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

The best thing they can do is to require proof of vaccination in order to go to their shows. WWE should do the same.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Realistically, we aren't even going to get a working mask mandate for most again, the cat is out of the bag, and even if cases got high enough and frequent enough to where a lockdown would be necessary, it would never happen without riots. So I'm assuming these shows will just end up with vaccine-only fans.

But, this is most likely going to continue to increase with the Delta variant and all, and as long as you're vaccinated you're mostly in the clear. The problem here is the millions of unvaccinated, and the continual idiocy we see from so many who think they know better from searching facebook memes and anti-vaccine articles written by people with the literacy level of a 12 year old.

If you have a medical reason to not get it, I feel sympathy for you and please stay safe.

If you still are apprehensive about getting it for actual other legitimate reasons, but continue to mask and be careful for yourself and others, I also wish you the best.

But if you're just not getting it because somebody on Newsmax or Tucker Carlson said so, or whatever idiotic mumbo jumbo is the flavor of the day, get your fucking vaccine and stop screwing around.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Shock Street said:


> How do people a year and a half into this still not realize the mask is to stop you from breathing on others in case you have the virus already and don't know it, not to stop you from catching it


Because humans can be thick moon howlers when they want to be


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

At this point, every business should require proof of vaccination. People are just to dumb to do the right thing. Hey, I don't believe all the doctors because this video my crackpot uncle posted told me otherwise.

These people need called out, you're just f'ing stupid and are making it worse for responsible people. No, Bill Gates isn't going to track you with the shot, your cell phone with GPS is already doing that dumbass.

There seems to be a real stupidity problem in this country over the last few years starting around January of 2017. Hmmm, what could of possibly brought that on?


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

It's to be expected. Glad they've done a couple of shows with rabid crowds already. Hopefully the can still run the whole month of august.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

AEW Stan said:


> What state is that if you don't mind me asking?


Michigan. Outside of New York and California, we have had the most/longest restrictions. We just opened up fully on July 1st. Our Governor was very cautious throughout the whole process, but our state legislature (mostly conservative) have limited her ability more recently. She had actual credible threats on her life because people were so pissed about the lockdowns. I just can't see my state going back to lockdown now that vaccines are an option.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Wtf would another lockdown even do at this point? We should have just stopped all international flights and locked down for about 4-6 months when this originally happened. Locking down now is pointless.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

We should have never allowed government to flex this sort of power. They're never going to stop playing their games now.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Delta variant is 19x less deadly than regular COVID. It's not even worth talking about.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I really hope not. That would be devastating to AEW's momentum right now. Debuting Punk and Bryan to no fans is a no-no.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Lockdowns haven't and NEVER will work. We need to expose ourselves to the virus in order to build up an immunity. Governments across the world have completely fucked this whole thing up.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Freelancer said:


> At this point, every business should require proof of vaccination. People are just to dumb to do the right thing. Hey, I don't believe all the doctors because this video my crackpot uncle posted told me otherwise.
> 
> These people need called out, you're just f'ing stupid and are making it worse for responsible people. No, Bill Gates isn't going to track you with the shot, your cell phone with GPS is already doing that dumbass.
> 
> There seems to be a real stupidity problem in this country over the last few years starting around January of 2017. Hmmm, what could of possibly brought that on?


Vaccination or whatever we do is not going to change the seasonality of the virus.

Look at the number of cases in Tunisia, it went up and now it's going down while less than 10% of the population is fully vaccinated. We just have to accept that this virus is going to become the flu 2.0


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

nunzioguy said:


> I love how the possible late 2021 lockdown fears switch countries. Exactly a week ago in the UK we we’re getting 50k cases a day, and worried about a lockdown incoming - while watching the first Smackdown with fans, in envy at another country getting back to normal before we did on July 19th.
> 
> Now our cases have gone from 50k to 24k in a week, and now people are saying it will be over by October. And now the US is worried about a lockdown.
> 
> Who knows by end of August we could switch again and then switch back again by September. We just keep trading places.


Well parts of the US are worried about lockdowns again... I love in New York and our government loves Covid restrictions so I am worried.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Doc said:


> Out of 68 MILLION people.
> 
> Back behind your sofa you go mate.


That's what people like you said before. As well as the time before that. As you will also say next time too.

I've been exposed the whole time to it and ended up in hospital with it and lost a few people around me, so I've hardly been behind my sofa. 

Say what you want, but things have opened up to massive scale events too quickly. What do you want? To move on or to foolishly keep jumping too far to return to square one?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck this sucks but it's understandable. It's really about those people who were not vaccinate who get the worst..

Anyone here care to even predict if they do the whole distance mandate again will they still host in Chicago and just allow limited fans or does that go up in flames?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Covid is part of life now, we just need to continue living.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Covid is part of life now, we just need to continue living.


Agree. We can't keep just shutting everything down, reopen, shut down, etc.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> I really hope not. That would be devastating to AEW's momentum right now. Debuting Punk and Bryan to no fans is a no-no.


That would be awful. AEW is just starting to pick up the pace a bit now and hopefully states let business continue but at worst require vaccines to enter buildings. Dont close things down.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Vaccination or whatever we do is not going to change the seasonality of the virus.
> 
> Look at the number of cases in Tunisia, it went up and now it's going down while less than 10% of the population is fully vaccinated. We just have to accept that this virus is going to become the flu 2.0


I get what you're saying, but you're missing my point. People don't run around assaulting people while yelling the flu is a hoax. I was getting a haircut while we had the mask mandate and asked them how that was going. They told me they asked a customer to please wear a mask and they were spit on.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I would think at the worse, just require all masks for these indoor events. But please dont cancel them completely.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Freelancer said:


> I get what you're saying, but you're missing my point. People don't run around assaulting people while yelling the flu is a hoax. I was getting a haircut while we had the mask mandate and asked them how that was going. *They told me they asked a customer to please wear a mask and they were spit on.*


They are crazy people everywhere sadly.

But still i think someone who's young and have 0.00 something chance to do a bad case of covid shouldn't have to vaccinate himself because people who are at risk does not want to do it.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> They are crazy people everywhere sadly.
> 
> But still i think someone who's young and have 0.00 something chance to do a bad case of covid shouldn't have to vaccinate himself because people who are at risk does not want to do it.


We should never have to accommodate the dumbasses in this country. Looks like natural selection is already working on them.

As for vaccination, children are required to be vaccinated for measles, mumps, polio, and more before attending school in this country. I don't hear people assaulting others about that or saying it's a hoax.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Freelancer said:


> We should never have to accommodate the dumbasses in this country. Looks like natural selection is already working on them.
> 
> As for vaccination, children are required to be vaccinated for measles, mumps, polio, and more before attending school in this country. I don't hear people assaulting others about that or saying it's a hoax.


The difference is that the % of letality for Measles is 10% and even more for the polio (even for young people)


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> The difference is that the % of letality for Measles is 10% and even more for the polio (even for young people)


I'll just stop beating around the bush. A president with a bad spray tan never told his mindless cult followers that the measles was a hoax to make him look bad.


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Realistically, we aren't even going to get a working mask mandate for most again, the cat is out of the bag, and even if cases got high enough and frequent enough to where a lockdown would be necessary, it would never happen without riots. So I'm assuming these shows will just end up with vaccine-only fans.
> 
> But, this is most likely going to continue to increase with the Delta variant and all, and as long as you're vaccinated you're mostly in the clear. The problem here is the millions of unvaccinated, and the continual idiocy we see from so many who think they know better from searching facebook memes and anti-vaccine articles written by people with the literacy level of a 12 year old.
> 
> ...


This is not a right vs left issue. As both parties are controlled opposition.

It's not stupid to not want to risk getting bell's palsy or other side effects (including death) from vaccination . The vaccine effects different people differently, it's not a one size fits all.

Unlike you, not everyone is gullible enough to be a guinea pig so that billionaires can get richer.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Get the vaccine and stop being stupid America.


But muh freedums!


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Freelancer said:


> I'll just stop beating around the bush. A president with a bad spray tan never told his mindless cult followers that the measles was a hoax to make him look bad.


The world recently saw a president, a confused old guy who should be in a care home, tell his flock that you can't catch the virus after vaccination. Same confused old guy who lied to the American people during the presidential debate that vaccinations were years away from being available.

I'm not saying Trump handeled Covid perfectly, it'd be foolish to do so, but it was while he was in office the wheels and investment were put in place for the creation of several vaccines. He also ensured record levels of ventilator manufacturing which saved countless lives across the world. America at it's core is a libertarian nation, some states more than others, there was always going to be pushbacks against restrictions being imposed on freedoms - despite what any president would have said.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Delta variant is 19x less deadly than regular COVID. It's not even worth talking about.


[CITATION NEEDED]


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Diamonds And Guns said:


> This is not a right vs left issue. As both parties are controlled opposition.
> 
> It's not stupid to not want to risk getting bell's palsy or other side effects (including death) from vaccination . The vaccine effects different people differently, it's not a one size fits all.
> 
> Unlike you, not everyone is gullible enough to be a guinea pig so that billionaires can get richer.


Didn't say it was a left/right issue. You can have liberal hippies who believe in crystals and shit who are anti-vax too. 

Also, I have a better shot at getting struck by lightning twice than any of those side effects. 

If you're not taking it, are you still masking and being careful then?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

WWE would be sweating too, if they were actually selling tickets and had planned the debuts of CM Punk and Daniel Bryan in soldout arenas in Chicago and New York.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Iceland, where 90 percent of the eligible population is vaccinated, is going back into lockdowns from spiking. 75 percent of the new cases are in fully vaccinated people.

Just go live your life.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Move this thread away from wrestling section, please.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess for WWE back to the Clusterdome and fake crowd noises? LOL


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

AthleticGirth said:


> The world recently saw a president, a confused old guy who should be in a care home, tell his flock that you can't catch the virus after vaccination. Same confused old guy who lied to the American people during the presidential debate that vaccinations were years away from being available.
> 
> I'm not saying Trump handeled Covid perfectly, it'd be foolish to do so, but it was while he was in office the wheels and investment were put in place for the creation of several vaccines. He also ensured record levels of ventilator manufacturing which saved countless lives across the world. America at it's core is a libertarian nation, some states more than others, there was always going to be pushbacks against restrictions being imposed on freedoms - despite what any president would have said.


I'm not defending Biden at all, is he was wrong, then he needs called out. My whole point was this pandemic should of never been made into a political issue. People weren't burning masks and yelling "fake China virus hoax" at Biden rallys.

I just want this all to be over, period. Sadly, it probably won't be anytime soon.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Not sure why this has become political. 

It was specifically to do with AEW. 

Anyway if infections continue to rise can see crowds not being allowed for quite some time. 

Will be harmful to both WWE and AEW. But sadly it may have a bigger impact on AEW.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Everyone telling others to shut up and take the vaccine needs to shut up. That's a decision for individuals to make with their families and consult with their doctor over, not something to be made by these sociopathic politicians, people in the media or shitposters on WF. 

People who are at risk should probably do it. If you're not at risk, you might not want to. These are experimental shots that haven't been out long, their may not be a reason for you to take that risk if you're not at risk for Covid. Someone I knew died from the shot. Are you going to bring him back? Is the government going to support his family, is big pharma going to? No, because these evil and corrupt son of a bitches have given themselves legal immunity. Are you clowns on this forum going to support them? If not, then shut the fuck up.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ontario and Canada went from being an utter embarrassment to being one of the better areas in the world in just a few months thanks to people getting over themselves and getting vaccinated 

regardless, why should vaccinated people have to suffer because other won’t get vaccinated

i really thought we as a world were smarter than this


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Are a lot of vaccinated people dying?

If not, I don't see the point in another lockdown.


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

A PG Attitude said:


> The delta variant hasn't caused huge issues in the UK due to high volumes of vaccination. Hopefully it will be the same for the US


Really? Here in the north east Durham/ Newcastle it’s rife. I know of more people in the last month than I had in the last year and everyone’s the same


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Smithy.89 said:


> Really? Here in the north east Durham/ Newcastle it’s rife. I know of more people in the last month than I had in the last year and everyone’s the same


Yeah people are catching it but it's not causing hospitalizations and deaths to spike like in previous waves as majority of adult population is vaccinated.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So i was wondering the vaccine is going to become obsolete in the next 2-3 months because there will be an other variant and if the actual vaccine is not working perfectly on the delta variant then it will work even less on the next one


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

The CDC quietly changed its guidance to say even vaccinated people should get tested if they've been exposed to COVID-19


> Until Tuesday, the CDC maintained that fully vaccinated people did not need to get tested for COVID-19, unless they developed symptoms.
> But, new data shows vaccinated people may be able to transmit the Delta variant just as well as the unvaccinated.
> 
> The CDC is now urging anyone who's been in close contact with someone who has COVID-19 to get tested 3-5 days later, so they don't put others at risk.


To summarize:

Vaccinated people need to continue wearing masks.

Vaccinated people need to social distance.

Vaccinated people can still get covid.

Vaccinated people can carry covid and spread it to others.

Now vaccinated need to get tested for covid after exposure.

In addition:

You can’t sue Pfizer or Moderna if you have severe Covid vaccine side effects. The government likely won't compensate you for damages eitherI 


> If you experience severe side effects after getting a Covid vaccine, lawyers tell CNBC there is basically no one to blame in a U.S. court of law.The federal government has granted companies like Pfizer and Moderna immunity from liability if something unintentionally goes wrong with their vaccines.


I rest my case.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Diamonds And Guns said:


> The CDC quietly changed its guidance to say even vaccinated people should get tested if they've been exposed to COVID-19
> 
> To summarize:
> 
> ...


/Thread. The government, big pharma, and media is selling you a line of fear and bullshit, but they refuse to be held responsible. Fuck that.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Get the vaccine and stop being stupid America.












There are three countries in Europe with vaccination rates above 50%: Malta (85%), the U.K. (68%), and the Netherlands (67%).
There are three countries in Europe that are seeing a rise in cases: Malta, the U.K., and the Netherlands.

Combine this with the data from Israel and the break-through cases in the U.S., and it's looking like the vaccines are a big fat fail turtle.

That's the bad news. The good news is the delta variant looks incredibly weak, and should no more justify lock downs than the annual cold and flu.*



*assuming people are being smart and rational, which is a big assumption


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> There are three countries in Europe with vaccination rates above 50%: Malta (85%), the U.K. (68%), and the Netherlands (67%).
> There are three countries in Europe that are seeing a rise in cases: Malta, the U.K., and the Netherlands.
> 
> Combine this with the data from Israel and the break-through cases in the U.S., and it's looking like the vaccines are a big fat fail turtle.
> ...


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I wish people would realize that Covid isn't a nothing illness to everyone who isn't geriatric.

Also can we not pretend there isn't a huge political element to all this? We're at 65% fully vaccinated and have few active cases where I live, and we have a conservative provincial government, so all restrictions are being fully lifted in a couple of days. How a person feels about the lifting tends to fall along political lines - conservatives are all for it while folks on the left are a mix of _Let's try it and see what happens_ to_ Let's ease into it instead_ to _It's far too soon_. The only people I know in my area who aren't vaccinated now are small children, those prevented from doing so for medical reasons or conservatives who are into American politics and follow American right wing commentary.

I can't speak for everywhere - a lot of the numbers have to do with how much of a destination any locale is as the variants spread where humans travel - but vaccination does seem to be helping in my area. There are far fewer new cases, only a small fraction have occurred among the vaccinated and only one of those cases was deadly. That said, I'm somewhat concerned about varient resistance. I'm fully vaccinated but work around crowds daily and travel via public transit. I'll admit I'm uncomfortable, especially hearing a rumour today that I have an unvaccinated co-worker who just tested positive. Those large crowds a lot of you love don't inspire the same joy in me.

(I'm super healthy and almost never get sick but every time I've had a lung infection, dating back to infanthood, I've been hospitalised, often for weeks at a stretch. I've spent months of my life in hospital on oxygen so yes, even though I'm not in a high risk age group I'm afraid to catch Covid. I hope my bad reaction to my second shot means my immune system is well prepared. That, or maybe I got lucky this time and was asymptomatic case a few months ago when it was going around in places I've been.)

EDIT TO ADD: I haven't hidden under my bed; I've worked as normal throughout the entire pandemic. Nothing much changed in my work life besides being busier than normal and having to wear a mask around strangers. I even went out running everyday unmasked.

Er, to make this AEW related - I hadn't really noticed the absence of crowds so anything that happens in that regard doesn't matter much to me. I don't think lockdowns are likely in any case, though I could see mask mandates becoming a regular thing on and off going forward.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Really, Are you going to go back from March 2020 again?

I really think the Goverment is scaryin us

I'm have my Mask with me when I go out anyways


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

the vaccine makes you sick on purpose ..cuz the nazis made it .. there is no covid .. buncha bs .. dont do drugs dont eat trash and dont take the nazi zombie shot and guess what .. u wont get sick .. its called depopulation .. and your media is just nazi corporate propaganda posing as news


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Get the vaccine and stop being stupid America.












:^)


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Get the vaccine and stop being stupid America.


That is such a stupid take, are you not aware of all the problems people have been having after taking the vaccine? It doesn't effect everyone the same, but there have been numerous cases of people developing heart problems after taking the vaccine and in some cases dying. Of course the government tries to use the "underlying condition" excuse to cover their asses. Telling people to just shut up and take it is reckless and short sighted.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Countries who are heavily vaccinated still have big increases in cases.
> 
> The number of cases is not important (since you can have the covid even if you are vaccinated) it's the number of people in the hospitals


This is the truth my man. Hopefully others see this as well. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

AEW Stan said:


> The number of cases is not important (since you can have the covid even if you are vaccinated) it's the number of people in the hospitals


Agreed. Everyone who wants the vaccine has had it (in the UK/US anyway). Cases are pretty much redundant at this point in UK/US. Hospitalisation and death figures are what will be monitored, does anyone have the daily hospitalisations/deaths data for NY and Chicago?[/QUOTE]NYC is like 30 in hospital. One a day dies. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Shock Street said:


> How do people a year and a half into this still not realize the mask is to stop you from breathing on others in case you have the virus already and don't know it, not to stop you from catching it


How do people still not realise that if you can breathe in the virus through a mask you can sure as shit breathe it back out through a mask. 🤣

If masks are a great weapon in the fight against the virus why do cases continue to rise around the world regardless of what measures are in place?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Dickhead1990 said:


> That's what people like you said before. As well as the time before that. As you will also say next time too.
> 
> I've been exposed the whole time to it and ended up in hospital with it and lost a few people around me, so I've hardly been behind my sofa.
> 
> Say what you want, but things have opened up to massive scale events too quickly. What do you want? To move on or to foolishly keep jumping too far to return to square one?


I had it last January 2020, felt rough as toast for a weekend like most flus and respiratory illnesses. 

What do you want? Everything to be closed indefinitely until it goes away? Because it isn't going away. You lockdown lovers have already taken away 18 months of my kids' upbringing, you aren't taking anymore.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They shouldn't be and neither should any of you.

That proposal is DOA in red states and with midterms looming even Democrats aren't interested in touching this. People have moved on.

Delta will peak and then decline sharply in the sun belt in the next week and a half or so, just as it did in the UK "despite freedom day." There will be more positive tests heading into fall but the states in that seasonal cycle are all more highly vaccinated (and add the wall of natural immunity on top of that) so there's not going to be an emergency.

Three highly effective vaccines are available for anyone over 12 that wants one. It's over. The only people at risk are those that won't take it. Anyone that imposes more restrictions has a political death wish.


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)

themachoprince said:


> the vaccine makes you sick on purpose ..cuz the nazis made it .. there is no covid .. buncha bs .. dont do drugs dont eat trash and dont take the nazi zombie shot and guess what .. u wont get sick .. its called depopulation .. and your media is just nazi corporate propaganda posing as news


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)

keithf40 said:


> Agreed. Everyone who wants the vaccine has had it (in the UK/US anyway). Cases are pretty much redundant at this point in UK/US. Hospitalisation and death figures are what will be monitored, does anyone have the daily hospitalisations/deaths data for NY and Chicago?


NYC is like 30 in hospital. One a day dies.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]
Wow.. why are we even having this convo about NYC lockdowns then lol, ridiculous.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Doc said:


> How do people still not realise that if you can breathe in the virus through a mask you can sure as shit breathe it back out through a mask. 🤣
> 
> If masks are a great weapon in the fight against the virus why do cases continue to rise around the world regardless of what measures are in place?


Because its not an airborne virus and you get it from droplets and the mask stops those. Nobody "breathes in" covid because that isnt how it spreads. If you caught it its probably cuz youre a dumbass and refused to sanitize your hands and licked a public door or something.

Seriously the answers to these shoot retarded questions have been available for a year. Read a fuckin book.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

No. It's airborne. It also doesn't spread easily over surfaces so it's not "licking a door or something." Anyone can get it because it is highly contagious. It is not their fault.

This kind of smugness is one of the reasons why some people are vaccine hesitant and it needs to stop.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Any mods on here?
Can u dump this pish stained thread please somewhere else ? Thanks


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Doc said:


> I had it last January 2020, felt rough as toast for a weekend like most flus and respiratory illnesses.
> 
> What do you want? Everything to be closed indefinitely until it goes away? Because it isn't going away. You lockdown lovers have already taken away 18 months of my kids' upbringing, you aren't taking anymore.


Lockdown lovers? I don't think there's anyone that loves it. You say that, but I bet you were sat on your arse during that time anyway.

Opening up is fine, but holding large scale events this early? Clearly it is a problem, or else we wouldn't be discussing it here, would we?

At the end of the day, no disease stops because some bloke on Wrestling Forum has had enough of it. I know that you seem to be stuck in this whole us vs them mentality that's poisoned Britain, but just because someone disagrees with your stance doesn't mean that they want it!


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Here half the population has been vaccinated and even though numbers are rising again, we're doing pretty well. I thought the US would do even better since they were very fast with vaccines.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

sideon said:


> That is such a stupid take, are you not aware of all the problems people have been having after taking the vaccine? It doesn't effect everyone the same, but there have been numerous cases of people developing heart problems after taking the vaccine and in some cases dying. Of course the government tries to use the "underlying condition" excuse to cover their asses. Telling people to just shut up and take it is reckless and short sighted.


He's too busy gargling Saint Fauci's nuts to admit that Kung Flu actually isn't the second coming of the Black Plague like the talking heads and other fearmongering fucksticks say it is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao the fact that some folk are more concerned about how debuts will go over and momentum than a possible lockdown is absurd


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Shock Street said:


> Because its not an airborne virus and you get it from droplets and the mask stops those. Nobody "breathes in" covid because that isnt how it spreads. If you caught it its probably cuz youre a dumbass and refused to sanitize your hands and licked a public door or something.
> 
> Seriously the answers to these shoot retarded questions have been available for a year. Read a fuckin book.


The masks don't stop shit. 

You should read a few books too.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao the fact that some folk are more concerned about how debuts will go over and momentum than a possible lockdown is absurd


They're not the only ones, that's why TK is trying to speed up Punk's debut so he's not debuting at Daily's Place in front of 500 people.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

virus cant live outside of body .. cant be transfered other than via injection .. buncha people shootin up covid and then wonder why they sick


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Doc said:


> The masks don't stop shit.
> 
> You should read a few books too.


Are you... Are you serious? You can literally test that in 1 second. Put a mask on and spit and tell me where it went. Actually, don't bother, I can already tell you the answer is that it all stayed inside the mask.


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao the fact that some folk are more concerned about how debuts will go over and momentum than a possible lockdown is absurd


 That might be because this is a Wrestling Forum... 🤷‍♂️ Just a guess.


----------

